# Do You Remember These Defunct Restaurant Chains?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2017)

The slide show starts with Howard Johnson's, click the next button to view the next restaurant, 24 in all.  More HERE.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2017)

I remember about half of the restaurants in the article.

Carrol's started in my area.

A local group tried to save one of these early Carrol's restaurants as a historic building but they failed and the building was eventually torn down.  When it was in operation members of the local car clubs used to hang out there on hot summer nights to show off their restored cars.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 19, 2017)

Remember eating at Sambos, root beer floats at A & W and Steak and Ale.  Don't recognize most of the others.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)

We had White Towers around, remember them as islands of light in dark city blocks.  Howard Johnson was the only rest stop place along the PA Turnpike, at one time.  When we first married, we visited a new Ponderosa.  Long wooden tables and benches, serving up a common eating area.  The place looked like a lumber yard, inside.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2017)

I used to love those tiny little White Castle hamburgers, have tried the frozen version years ago....nothing like the original bought in the fast food restaurant.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 19, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember about half of the restaurants in the article.
> 
> Carrol's started in my area.
> 
> A local group tried to save one of these early Carrol's restaurants as a historic building but they failed and the building was eventually torn down.  When it was in operation members of the local car clubs used to hang out there on hot summer nights to show off their restored cars.





> Most Carrols restaurant locations were converted to Burger King franchises in 1975





I did see one of those original Carrol's somewhere.....


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 19, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I used to love those tiny little White Castle hamburgers, have tried the frozen version years ago....nothing like the original bought in the fast food restaurant.


White Towers was a copycat of White Castle.  WC got legal because of it.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 19, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I used to love those tiny little White Castle hamburgers, have tried the frozen version years ago....nothing like the original bought in the fast food restaurant.



And the steamed buns and onions. Sometimes kids from the nearby school would let my basset hound out of the yard and she would make a beeline for the White Castle a few blocks up the street. When we walked her, we would stop and buy White Castles for us and give her one as a treat. That dog loved her White Castles.

Most of those I've never heard of. HoJos, of course, the only place to take a break on the Pennsylvania Turnpike. A&W because in the summer one of the best things on earth was a frosty mug of A&W root beer.


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I used to love those tiny little White Castle hamburgers, have tried the frozen version years ago....nothing like the original bought in the fast food restaurant.



Oh my Lord, I LOVE White Castles.  We have Krystals here in Florida but they're really not the same.  Whenever I'm ever in a town with White Castles, I will make a stop.  We were driving through St. Louis a few years ago and I spied one from the interstate.  Whoosh, we got off at the next exit and quartered the area until we found it.  It was in a really bad neighborhood, but I.DIDN'T.CARE.  I HAD to have a White Castle.

When we were teens, having a party and everybody got the munchies, we'd pool our money and make a White Castle Run.  $10 bought you enough White Castles to feed a football team.  I want to say they were in the neighborhood of 12 cents each, maybe 14 cents. 

White Castles were the only thing that kept me alive when I had braces on my teeth as a teen.  When the wires would be tightened, I couldn't chew anything for a couple of days.  Luckily, you didn't have to actually _chew_ White Castles.....you could just gum them to death. 

Now I'm hungry....


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

LOL, oh I'd forgotten! We had a Sambo's in Roseburg Oregon  We used to call it Scumbo's, LOL!


----------



## oldman (Nov 20, 2017)

I used to eat at Howard Johnson's on fish fry night back in the 60's. AYCE for something like 4 bucks.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> Oh my Lord, I LOVE White Castles.  We have Krystals here in Florida but they're really not the same.  Whenever I'm ever in a town with White Castles, I will make a stop.  We were driving through St. Louis a few years ago and I spied one from the interstate.  Whoosh, we got off at the next exit and quartered the area until we found it.  It was in a really bad neighborhood, but I.DIDN'T.CARE.  I HAD to have a White Castle.
> 
> When we were teens, having a party and everybody got the munchies, we'd pool our money and make a White Castle Run.  $10 bought you enough White Castles to feed a football team.  I want to say they were in the neighborhood of 12 cents each, maybe 14 cents.
> 
> ...



White Castle headquarters is here in Columbus. 

2 or 3 times a yr I get a craving and have to get half dozen ....love the little white boxes. Their coffee is also very good.

I have friends in AZ - they love WC.  When they come to visit their relatives their first stop upon leaving the airport is White Castle.

_"It was 1950 before the price of a hamburger rose from 10 to 12 cents. The 12-cent price held until 1967 when the price of a burger increased to 14 cents. The price of a Slider didn't reach the 27-cent mark until the early 1980s. While prices have always varied from city to city, the average price of a White Castle hamburger today is 53 cents."

_https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMWFhUXGBcaGBgYFxgeHhcYGBodGhgYGxgdICggGB0lGx4XITEiJSkrLi4uGB8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy0lHyYtLS0tMi0vLS0tLS0tLS0vLS0tLS0vLy8tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAMEBQcCAQj/xABJEAACAQIEBAMEBwUECAUFAAABAhEAAwQSITEFBkFREyJhMnGBkQcUUpKhsdEjQlPB8GJyguEVMzRDk6Ky8RZzs8LSJFRkdKP/xAAaAQADAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMABAUG/8QAMhEAAgEDAwEFBwMFAQAAAAAAAAECAxEhBBIxQRQiUWGhE0JxgZGx8DLB4QUVJFLRI//aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A1M15XVeUDmBbm/lEYs51YBsuVlacrjpqNVI7iso43yXiMOdAfTN19zjyt7jBrf6reY/9neQDtoeuoplNoaMmfPuHx1y0cp8pAIyuNB6rP5VLTjJG9vpqVb yAI7bCtD4PyXbxOFLOxz53jMAVA0gRuOuxFCnHPo7xFk/s1LDpEsPgwEj/EPjVozT5Gug5 ilP/o2b7V1/wAABRjFDv0e8NuYfBW7d1SryzEHpJ0okqUnkm TiK8iu68igA4ivCK7ilRAN15FdkVzFYxywps09FckUTDU14DTmWultzWuax4rU7n70ltV2bFLdDHBHam2XvUgJSYGhc1iCVpvEOqgsdgJMVNe1VZxhYtNqJIgDuzGAB6kmK0pNRbXNg04KU4xfVoabiKAga6vl/CZ91Q2443mARQ37uZtCJgkxqNfyqixSXFnQqihmzOSBEhJZ3gDXpOaY9aYcOENw3EW2VL IolTL5YGhzNOkR0mYrk/ypvHHGPG3Fz1Fp9PBZ55zjF bNrATjjDMrwQDlBEdDqD7/dUe5xxrYUNcBhyGJAllAHyOukRrAoZsYmywVvrRCeZWDEI4iDmCqxLZgWg9xtU6 LVoKCdC7L7aN/u2csDl6xEmfaHeKrHR6lu0rp/zfy6YElV0yV1az/5bon1zn6F5c4zcDvD VcxgiZkiBMbAT FSjzCQdQIl9ewABX86F8S1sOFOIRDJLTcmAwUhl9kPpm07gd6jYW74ykWXe4RAZWUB/P 9p5YGWNDpmBqUtLqoJtXsvj4/boUjLTTaVk2 isunyfOc/YN7XHVbKCILAnfaOlOYTiS3ZyyPRgQffr09aC7Ru5zkKXCrBSLZBgs8arq /lHTvUzhl90cZ1ZSwGrEwQCdFJ3An8qNN14zUZr4/TBOtQo zc4X8vDnOfJNB7bGlKmsPeGUUq6zzSXXtc0ppQHU1T81NGHb3j9atqoucXix/i/IGsxo8j3KKxhU9cx/E1bmq3ltYwtn 4D89asSawHyeGua6rmiA8pUqVEwjSrw0qxhVya6pVjHFeGunIAJOwqFc4naADZpUzBAJGm5JA0HrRMS85rktXiOGEjUGvLrRWAeHFba1147VTYi95lHQn h86tlGlGxsnXjGk141W2uL2mueHmWenmBJ A2 O9PYnH2bebPdRcoBbMwEA7E66TWsC7HmcnrUDibaJ/5tn/ANRanIQQCDIIBB7g7GonEsOLiFcxB0IKmCCpkEHpBis8qw9KShUjJ8JoHeW8FZu4fCobYOZcQGDEQzZAbZAB9ovt 9T17geGKhHshS54fbY2woZLlxXV5JBjzQSukxQ3xRLyuVN225HS5bsOfxSaqsJxq9bgixZAkN z8W3qJhoR8sjoY0rq7Tdt5/Hfx/YPsINYa af7J/cML/BLS4dwwzv9XsqrtH7MnEvaJUCIGmaDJ6TXWC5cwlvH2LSnNcVrytadkbO1pGa3cOX2AzD2G z8xy3zC6rGS4i5PDPh4kEBM2aIuW2jzGZmRO9LifNAd7d25dxSukMpW1YksABnzK4zNECSOlOtSspyavfo/DyTA9Nw0k Oq/doI JYj6zca1iGm3aSxcusCAVulEtNbzgNkOcnyqplhBjcQv/AArYDlVLXTbvFbkuFy21vi1BXJ5iVKmQw9oaVVHnvPdZ7a3c7LDa2LYeIksq2mltB5iZHSKqOJ843mBDYcEZs8Xb19wW180ZgJ3oR1SirRvby/mwXpU33mr/AJ4XDi5y6mYZM9jK2NJCMVe4Ld8LbQMZOiEEaHT3zVDeuraSwttiy LiQGIAkA2oOhIHwJoOxHNmIzSEw6E6yLFsn35nDN8ZqbwvieJxTLmc3WSYBKgCd4AAA1ipVK7qR2/f8ZSFKFK8r9Gsea87fY1fC8WthFDXFBjUE0qyTH4cG43iWznnzQwiesaV5U7ENp9GkV5FOkVyRXPcaw1Q3zu8WlHqfyooIoR59OlsejfmKzeBorJfcIWLFodraflUsmuMNbhEHZVH4V2RRFPJryqnjHMmGwxy3rgVvsgEkTtMbVPweKS6guW2DKwkEUTD9eUjXlYAqVeE0ymLtk5Q6k9gwn5VjD1Ko17H2lJDXEBABILAaHaubvELSozm4uVdzmGlYw9iT5GgkaHUb/D1oA4lxe0bRW4twvclSudhlydfaPfprvpV7j aEGDOIXykyqgg 0P63rH L49nuZ5M9 pPes3YKjc1XkridtptWyWKAFiZ26KJ7a9O1X3Gcfas22uXHCgAncSY2AHU1k3K/NrYVhmJdTOZYEnTTWoOL4qmIxJuXiMjZj5iTA6AR1joKNxtmQlx3PdoXM9tHZfWBvEiPeKtLf0h2HsvIKNkIWTJLR2FZ1jMXaFz9l 0tyIz6HeTB6VF4xesFiLKsB3beD0PQ6zrRuNsRJbjbpcNy0xQkjUaHQROp3NPjEJiMzX7kMdSzlySANAD39KGQGmBPupzxTtOuszO/aaW4ziHnJvMF23iApvZ7bZVZWDHygQpXs2wop5i4m9ku1sKW8RRDbEEk66jqB8qzXguJuBXIe4jAwBbAbVjDSdxIFFPM7FsPcInTwjqZPxPXWKfoSaycYbib3Xe8LeCW4Qqk3FUKcjlvKC0s 0trICipmB4tdtXCDY4ZsIC GqrEtuWhSR0MdI7UDIouvCmPKSwOwI3271xjma6wFsSAPLChQAO/wAZpVcr0D88XurA8LhRLSJm3p5Jljm/5tszAe62 rhcPZa3h8FcjQeIyGWM55uSfU6Dt00rH/AuzGWCBPTb fuoy5d4 2GsFWWVMzEbsIn4bxRj5iSXgGHAbLLcCleGlixJQFJXoFSD0nt0E1Xc88JJtBTbwaEtIcMlvMdsohsxUiAVOmgM6UPcP5wY3MzJbJRYD5DKqDGw71J4nw7CYlGxFq4ZQHNbBXQ7mA52Jjamw BLtPJzxDmDEWbYd7PC3VoAyIrOCVy6DOTAGhPwNUacXd8QmLa0qAZFFuyuRTlWAANQJ3NVGO0OsGRpGkdx dX3J KVL48S2wy ygIgsR5RHX/OguSkn3S4THYFhmuWWznVsqiJO8a15VuWsNLPgbwYkkxcga nSlVckLmt0jXk0prkKkLHcTtWjDtHwJ391CvNOKt3nt G6uIA0Pdq65xf9qR2Cis1xChXdVuMGUmIBAkxqT7p1p1C6CjewulUXOHG0wuHdiwDlSEEwSdpHXSZrOeHczYu0CBeLeZcqzm8h7zt0Fc87Y 7i8Pbe5lVreuWCD5oB UCg4tG2gHj IPdYu7s7n2mJ1Nb9yHrgMP5if2Y3iR6GNor53vR2179qMeRhilYCxeK5ipIPssdYAB07sM44N0Ipi5eAYL1ifhVRxPmLwAA4liVHbUnWe0CgHmDnG4buZGVkgDyyI30mZ PrWuT2mo48BrbAsFBBBJMb vSsc4rw5fHJtB1IMyGBJgfukaa96KeW ZLFzDm1cYKRqoJaNT9r3gHFrc8d1tIWlvKBvJ zFFNBSyVl 4VzSTmG8nXfbXepnLvEbYeLqSkGQDBbsCZ3mru19H2JuDNdZLIOsHzt8QNJ NSLf0dWhveut7lQfnNRdelB5aOiNCUlhE7nThzIQU8Tw4llOyGBEAHt1OutZ9iXmf6/wC9abjuHG7ZSzcu3ytsRJIluxbuRQpxHkwmTbuqT0DqVPzEg/hQVenJ4ZlpqkeUDRGoneuwsiI1PXSI61IxmBvWvI6FI16axpmDDQimL1xjkkAZQBIG8ncnrV0I0eYfCAmM0RPvkbU1isQsEBdB1I1P VT3VWuqpgZgsFmCg/HYfGq/HGDHbTfpWYOouH4kI2aPMCCvbQzqDoR6V7x7iQxF0v4dtD0CCPiY0JqINtST6V5aJGogmO34j1rXDY0XlXhL4hAtlLVnKocMjM5JB0zTosmdIrnmm yWXDhSwNpWmDrBB9N 1DHLXFb9l5t3GVjlBE 0v2esfDvRdxjiCp4z4ge1lBGXNDmDHwIOv606dydsgBgb UmNyI66CKnWbzWXnfTrsQd96j4G7bbxJMEuSNDGWew/Ko OdgxGjanUbR6CkY7yT7F4Xrih2bKSQsxAJ29w21qw4/w0WGABLWyJDEEa9V BqgwziCZyx1jYd4osvcxXr1pRcVG8xUEhVkEQDG8 7tWTvyK8A3eQgbDvK9j0JqHb0J1gx8/Q1f8AG8Alom3nOdB5tyGmCII2EVQXLfw6x2rDIs G4lLt1RiFd1VT7G4ygwfd3pYjFWLbo1tCSpnMWMyu2h06CmOWceti8HuAFQGB1YTIjcflXmKe07E24UMfZ10HbWmvgFshnhOfMbkEWUbT2i7SfXelQcmNKjLvGk0qN34ibPI oTQpzVzPcwyJcS2MpYq4cGQRtEdDV3xfjNnDx4lxVZg2UHrlE1i/NPN1/EtDEC2D5VGxjqe51NQWRkg4vc64K84D2SRAzNsUPqOoFVPFsJauYy3atqPDd1ksJIkST3nes/xCZSCrAzDadD6 tEeJxDeCtzZioPl0g6bUbtcDJF1zPyxYwtsXvEJEgaAyf3tJkUJ8x8XS4EyZusyP6mppx I4ibOCRZZQYMmIA8zMegAitC4JybYwoWEFy6N7rAE/4Oij3a96SpWUV3gxhcxZuGX3gixdYdxbb841q 5Ws4vD30fw3UTuynLr3kaVr2I4e3U/jUDFcIIkjf8AlXK9bb3TpjRg/eKa8ttrd62UHjJBJOzBhJYakbEnSsx41dzOzLoJiIitPxmHZPamO5H9dKp8Zwq1fUqUjWcyaEHvOx6b9qeGtg RuxySunczy1fykTqN961rkTDeFh7mOv2ykqqW5BnIpOZ9dRmMCeyz1oFvclYlnCraLW51fRfL13O8fCtsxnE8OFCZgFEDY7AQNPwp6tSLjhkI05buAdw/NuFYEtIgnqGG09DPyFTMFxbDOY8VQexkf9W9VWI5b4fe0R7ck9SJ AMEfCKhH6OckPZxDqQZ0MnTYjaK5VRg8nU3DjKDU2bb7FWnqCKrcdwYHWAPjQjc5Rx9pDcS6rH7OoaD1mpmBwnFAuv4vqfvDahOhB5saL2/pmM8WwIyMjiU7dR6jt/lWWYmUZlJkgkaddYmOlalxpMVZteJf1Vio9oSpOwOg/nWYN5SS480mT69T ddWm3KNpEtQ07NDFppOtSAPLEA02hnUV0WOorpZzDFwwYpWG83v/nRTy/9H Lx1vxrfhLaLEAu5E5dDChSfyoiw/0P4nZsRYHXQXT/AO0UGzMzW9bIGaYjY9dKMOZUzYQMZbN4RPc6bn1ojb6Hbh9rGJ8LL/8AyFXnEfo78WwLP1iI8PzeEx9gRtm6mjLApiPhACR21/WmUbqfhWrn6ICB/tn/8AA/L26hYj6JSCW uDb/7e5/JqFxrmdogHuPy VTzxu4gFsZQoynRRupka7xVzzDyVcwto3PFt3ApGy3FI6bMsfjQiR8TRNZMk8Rxedy8e1qde9MLMa/16VwT0ikFPUyZ/r3Vg2PXIpFiPZ/7UjXJHzrGLSzZZ1D/stR 88H4id6VUdy4ZMnWlRuCwfc2cyfWntuFKFUynWZM7jtQ67E77yac4XdXx7eYgLmEztHrRPcx2CKOQlvOUYCG2aNwO9BRNYFZ09aJuLnLhh/dUflQtasu/sqzQNcoJj1MUT8xqfCCgEnygAUr5CXP0c8STC2Lt17ZzXGAVhElQAMvcDNPy9KKrHOOGuNlLFG7Af5QKHxweweH4Y31uWGS2FeQZLCZYgA7mSOoGlCWIa2ucW7gK6QHmT7tBFcc8ydzsp0ozjdGyYfiNplDLdBHff8RUouDsw6a6VgicTtjQKqmB5l30M66/nT1riQMAF5GxzP8AOA0TWdPxQez DNnxdy2ZEr7pHxpzhvD0dpKLCsco7kdSKxtMLcvSy5UGgLMwB98kyT76KeWsRi2t5Ld4sqswDHfXU YCW33PepqnGOWCVNrCZp2MsqZGgMelUOJwKdHU9NCKcHBw9oJdM3GALat2GgMjT0oT4pwi7ZuhvGYqzRqNV06Rv7qSdNSd2gUsYUi1xvDAQSELAbkAfz/rWqcK9v2C6DSJmNfSqHHcw4pNDnIVoGh6HTTpXeE5zvggXULDs4Pb j8K3Z8YOlTksOzLfF8fxtnzDLd0mG3E6 4/EVHT6XxEPYg7TJ3 XvqZhuN4W8vVGJ2MZfU96ouNco2nuq6MCGIDZdYnYkfhT0u69sydSMZZS/Pkc8U5x tjIdm S9J1G9Ux5fDnS6PlP6UZ8P8Ao3WJ8SfSIohw3KNu3AOpO361RVrYimTcaXV/Qyu7yveX2Atzf2WAPyaKpbisjMrAgjodxHpW4XOEWwdFumOotOR8xvUPi3KNrEplbRo8jkEMvvBgx6H1p46iV 8iU6dPmLGvoS4zcuW7uGaAlkKUganOzFsx66/nWn5fU/Ose hu01nHYqxcEOLYDD1RwDHp5vxrYqu TmZyV9/zNcMg9fma7NcmsAYuWx6/M1WY2yY0dh8atXNV2NOlZGMn kXit5F8LPK3MwIIB09OxrNSuo1o6 k9/wBrbH97 VApImqsZCXr2pLHQ16r965vGgMd56bLe79K4Zq4BrGOyopVxPpSrACXENh1jMpHxNQkxGGUgjMSCZ9ZpvjdthAI1B2qrCnt FBXaDYLMDzQLSFLbvbVvagDXuD3EVrfKXCrbIt8jMxAYTHkBGgjox7189LaM7E kb1vvJ2GuWcIxNwsbxB8x9gARkHpqalWn7ONwqO7A9zBfFwZYmqH/QWc WJOw6nqY0ontYBycwEHuf8AOunwIX99SddSYH4V5Npze6x6Ma6prbFgG/LYbosyNIHqP5VU4zlRfsR7q0 3gCN3t6/2WHTuSelNYnB2rSh3zZARnIbNGkzEaDpTr20FdMftEJOzVzKOF8ssuIRgpdQwzCNY6kdJG9aomMdVy27a2wIgmJ9ZA0mu7OLw2UMkBTs0HWepJp3DtaYTnU 40s61aXJOXs/9SBieJ4jNmBSRGyHcdzmM/hUHGcw4kg5rFhjGhGbU s7CKvjg1ILZlgeoqFjbNpRLMCPTXT8qnvqoeLov3QbscRTMXu4UEmNEaQD7mGnzqSOIYG55biva/voIJj7Q0j3mpdrC2bpIR1LCSV6iOsdRTljhNoqc4kSVPvgaR8atTqzbs0apGja6uiEvKuEurmtXB6RqY67HShTmTC3cIM63c4BAUA6hjJBMdNPjVrjuABA1zCO6ONckmG/sz 73oL4pxPEX4DkDKZ03kaanr1rvhFt5OdvpFs0PlDmHiF1QVNq4REhhlJA6SI1qRxfi3EnYZmt4aVI8vmI JmBttrQTwS7j7YBtuAPVa7xdrF3CWe5PuBqMqiTaUkVhpm3dxLlsfj124hJ7EDqT1ifnUjCcycQBCsbV1dNz7tjodaFf9HXwNwT8RSi96A9TNPFyniLTDUpU4ZkrGg8vYgf6ae6Aq JYgwdCYt6mevlPyFaDd41aVXbNn8MEuLYLlQBOoWYMdNz0rDcJi/BdXmdQrZhIyMQGO/aflRXgON30LSylJRYKgaWyXUqbZAjKhWNZEdBB66dN2yedNJu64NKwXEfGXPaXydGuB1J0B0QqD1jWK8xnEPBXNeEJtmXM0aEyVCzGkaTvQVwHjmL8bD2Q7XVAPihrZYuLl68jO11RFvwvCET7Wdu2jl/AZ8ViL95TnW8y2mzEFLShQuWD5RIY9JJNau40Vunx6ghT3OwU4XjVm7bW4jnI05WZWUGCRuwA3HWuMVcDLKkEdwZHzoL4xzDeNu4hyvYK3VVrlpXJuohYIRIGhhsxVto7VUY7mR8MjXntKzA5EJBt IouXEAAHlyqmTYdBqaaEd8VNdRZw2uwN/Sg/wC3t/3X/MUGK/er3jWNu49/F8KAsrCtPr1iqo8LvA/6tvzovkKI2aKWee9PPgLuv7Nt 1cPhrgA8jfI0AjTP0psxTlyy3VT8jTZtkdD8qxhTXtcRSrGJd29LsxJkkn50lv9hReAp/dX7o/Susg6L FExx9HeJwy3rjYlHLBR4bKAch1BbKdzt7qMOauJXbd22bd9xbyqUMKFaYJJERPfrQ7w3h5u3UtgZcxgttA6n5UccyPhPC8K2uZgoUEbADTroTHWuXUSirXZehFuWFcEcZzFiLzGcSInQAKuh201pvA38Q11Vs3HdjIgGZ76DYDvtVVc4FiGJykR08qj8hWr/R9wFMLhVLR410ZnaBMT5VB3AAj4mpOUbd1o6J2prKKRuE4oCbl5gT0XWPf6 6rXh2O8G0bdy2bgJYs/VlOwnqBtRQltW2/r41Hv8KU9NPTvXK1WWUTVWm8SQB4psK5y22fCsdw3st206DapN3lvFqpa29pp9lgP3T7h/OrbinLwYeyD8KpPDv4cEWmIHSZIHu1091TjWtiaOpJTX/nL65JlvlfGMBN1BrqQCZ126RRPY5dsC2ouIGIGrN1PU9t5oAu874/MtpbYZ3IVco6nrvp8Z0o 4fw24qZsRdLuRrvlB7Bf5nWulyildK5zVVUjicrfAD aeU0JBwwCtm3GaQDuZG2v8q5wHAr6oqvcLBZgZQNTqZO7Gepo7FsTAU uldi0o6VGTrPjCAqySs8gf8A6NeI0iqscqoHL5RLEk6GJPYdK0p8MpA6Hr2FNNhAKDhW6vAy1KXCAg8LC6FY9QPzFJuFEdPjRRfUMSBoddemlM2RkEPqO46e/wBKz0rteIy1kuoNJgwsyB8ahcV4fFo3WUAKJJI2G4 Yoh4tirCqX8RSqgswBBOUeg1mhPmziJuXFwvmXKiPcgwMzAPDdwBAir6enJO7BUquasMLwpiM4UBVIkgba76/nU3HB1BfDXWLn7Sq1txtDKQQRHXfXevOFcU8oV2GSZgDf dXGBvvratW1KauDGoA9oe4b 6ozr1FV3Plfli6hFU9q4IfDMYbV5Hv4W2txQ7McLiMqXDnzjxLbGGhyWUBuradKn4TFZ7/AJxq0kmfLO50oexqnDuuaMlxvNptruO3xow4fhsItvMF9xJlteub5U2q1D1Fm8WJqlGjG/Nyi5nw9zW5hnFu5lZRdWAQDBKz0BiJrMbXB8ZiXJVLl0kwXksJH2rh00191bfb4UMVbYIyjWCJMjaDt2qLY5Tx6jJ4lrJJ1BIbKZ9N/wBatpq9anSso38CMo05vvSs0AnLvKeIRCWt23GYkgXAdIA3B022q /0BbuKclu4jAa6mAe0Hf4Grq5w58CGYoFtNAzSDlfbb1AqDicfdZc1pSwyx2B9RUauprbk8p/niUhRg1ZWa8QRx2Ea22XNJ9M2/baopLj7XyqeeJOXJuqJYwSRMdd hq2sHCtnzOy5YAyBiJ1ltAfSuunq7K1RCVtJbMAXN1uv4gVybvcL8hV/iMGQMyutxDoGU9exB2NRmtHqv/KK7IzjJXRxyjKLsynYj7C/dr2rK7bWfYH3aVNgWzKxrrdzTZuHua8zUprDF9ylgLtw3XRScoUA rHYepANEOH5cxJ38NPeSx/kPzqh5a5pOFV08OVYhtDrmGh3O0VreEwxW0M5lz7UbD0HoNq8/UUu/uZ0QryjHagFXh7KYzkx2QAe6W3qx47xC0VXW hUe0oBLekDyx12ir7FYbr1qnxfDiwrhc3F8HRGUJ23FDy3xJ/GAGOzoZ/ZXECXCSIABhT22nrRVhuabAdke4EKtl88rJidCQKEOI8FjpBHf tKhfXriytxRc0IBYAt6DMdx76vDUJ8jT0qlmLua3hcQl1cysrqeqkEH4ioGP4cCDpQxwzhGHYC9hLgt3YGYKQBJ3DW52nv8DUzE8UxdkHxVW8oUljbBVh2hSSCfSarUjCayccYuL7rPOF2EtYvRC1zISIB8onU6CJ/rrUfE83FnMIyhd82npsRMz3FWfKnMdm rK37O8AMyuQCQRrHcAz86f4xbwYjxchJ2GhMegFTjSVOPJVz3T70WyltcyOcxLJEEBQDmnvvB/KuE45db2XykE 0oIPviPwqBxDmfh1ph yMjQEALI6kDTX30QcF5kwGJTKmUTplfLPyk0yu8jSio 4V3 lsczHwjacz7Kq5j/F Nccb4vjrKo10rbzKR5bWcZu7HNofTajO0bVtfIyKvoVAH8qqeJ8cwoDC5dRukAqZjX/KnUWR3pvEcADxbmrEIlqHFtgpzFgCbmaPNtCjfQVzhOe3UBbqB1IgldN95Efl2pzjXEMPdum4wAHQaf0KhcL4haLFFEDodPjV4tLkLjdXsc38FhbiRZLnzDQFQPWSRJMVMbDXHuPcbJJ0BMkwBlWYgGFAG1Q8fhwtxTaUeYS0RE0R4LDXHTzW2 EfyNctac4PHB1Q2ON5AjjlvWV01XXpPxB6Va/RzcXiF5rd4N zUvCsQNwFMj1Jq14lw9hMxljqRTf0Q4IWuIYsAaGypHxuCq0pxr4msolVvSjupvDNGw3LmGX/AHCH 9Lf9RNVXNnLxKeJh4UgeZANCAN1HQgUV0qs6MGttlY4o1pp3uAf0fW7ouMdfDjzE9T0j13o ri3bCiFAHursU6SSshJScndlLzhdQYc57YuKzKpBAIWZIaD2P4mgfinGAqBVAyxG0QPSK1FlBEESD0Ox FZ3zDyjfuXnZFXKTIAMadoiuavp3UknfB00K0YKzRVW8ML2GQpG0tp16/jUPhmIVQQfK6yp/tQTHvmjHH8usmEtm35blpdQNm1kg1ntzEKt0vek6LoB 9Jgx6RUlo5PHQt2lNEi7ZzObjJBJmI0kbGO/rXQf1p1ONYdv3494IqRbvWm2dT8RXbGO1Wsc0pOTu2V165rv2/KlU7FYcZjEdOnoKVNfyFAiK9ryvQasALOV8BYtsL18yEAc7QD 6sblpiiZPpCsMSqkg9CRv7ietBnLvA2xbnxSy28s5yNCREAGRrE61Z3 WFS0zW1V1VspEgzlOpmvOrq0u zqpqEuAlwXNNlp119Z/7VdWMZafYj51low9qQrJkPpK/j1qRbwboSbLZxroWyNPTzAEH3dYrm2ro/r/0rKinwaXjMALikbaUC8Y4a6Meo7H9abwPMeItaNPqLikH3ZhpV1w/iwxiGUYGSNQYkbkHqKSdNrKGpylT54A8yri5bOW4p0P8j3FE3B eRcurYuWWDnbJ5g0DUmYy1W8RtW0OrqI6zUv6PRZuXr5XUqqgGOhJmD8BrTU3La8FNQ6co3Zb4zgHjOXugAHZdzqd/Smxyja7vP8Aeb9aMAijUx tN38ZaT2mA NLKnLly9TmjqJcRBH/AMH2okL Aqvx3J6GYWN4Ox YrQLGMtOPIwPuIpw21cdKn7KfuyyOtXNcmQYjl/EL7GIuL6HzfjvVTf4NjftlvgJ/Ktfx2GQTJGm9D3GsfYtxbZ1AaJPSD0B Iq9B1m7Y gZ1oSXHqZi3Ar7D2mPxpq9ZuYYIzqTm2gdR030o4ucx4QJ4VpLjCYLqh2J1IO5qJx 8HwrvkcW1IKM0AuQQsx6k16GeGc6ld4VgZTjtydLLfE0XcC5gxYAy2U/xXY/JTpQEMRdb2VA95q54ct JzAR6VKtFJdPUvThudgl4zcxeJI8RrdpROisdcwg5j 97qv8A6MOFGzfvO11XDWlWBPlhgSZO80GXMJiiobMPdlIp/hDXvq3E1ugQMKhU4AanpW5zUU0HU01GmbHxDiwtMAQoUkgu1wKFhQxMESRB6f51HwHGWuC6T4YFsTNvNdLLLANlCgg U QZjINYnwDmm2mHGFvKwCm4UuqAxHiCIZSQcogbH4aA0UeGt23cuYa4L7GzdBNosGytZxLsptTmUeI1oCRqYivael24Z522xo3BL9 5mF57JNs5W8EuIYgNDhh5SFI0B/eqRxPHWcMoe7e8JSYBZiQx7QZPyrNnUs9zDpPiXcRcJVHW25dMLaa07MxGi3MzQZkzoatudrjeLh0fzXHwd0JlGbPeL2c2WBqcoJ900nsVuXmCwXcL4y95iPq1xVy5hczWir6x5CrEHvBINTbHErLsUW4hdTDJmGZTMQVmQZoPxPFr9nEXbGFUFFF/KMgM3RkuO0lgWabpkezousg1AvczP4s51dCtlXXwlts8rifEU7sJa2vUxpEayPYt5QNppDjSDWO/SngUtXlyCA6gn3gt tEeD54wmGtWvGYpnVoVWe7GVt2MlhKsp1n3mKofpTvC61i5bMq9kOpiJUmQY32O1KqcovKMlZmf5xSB7Vxl715GtAc6uXWnc/OlUe/wC0dO3X0pVjFhhrL3GCIpZjsAKNOF8r2rKi5iSGMTl/dHv 1 VOC9h8AhVPPcPtN1J/kPQUMcX4276udTsv8z6elddPT9WcsqjnxhB3wPiiYnFJh1gIVcx9pVXaBspMfCifDi17AC5V1ygQJJ7bVhPBOMXMNireIU ZCZkTKsMrCOuhOnpRdxLiLNdLYcmD5ozQAx1MAnQT0ri/qFHvxxg6tPBbXmxpGJ4daug5raN7xQtxHlODNlss65SSQf8A4/5VRWOJ8RGUi3ePZoLKR7lEVeYLnEhYxVhwR1A3 BiK4nFcF4qccxdyHdx92wIvWSwHYAj30/gueMPsVyQNBlgVecP43h7gXI6zoMp/zrvH8Gw9xc3hrM YR36ipuO1YG3pvvoy/mriVi6zusFmECJ Zq3 jXMmFu5DbFxmPtTIEaZupGuwA2q24vynbHmFsAe/ VAnMeF8IZl0XaR36etKpKa9nlHRti47k A1xWHvFobHMCeiAxp6A7VF oF2C3MSMs6kHzHXsdhQbwHh1118VrjqsTbbMSCZI11016daOeG4HDC0put4t0jzedhl 7pFJUiqfW/yDCTcbjFnhrW2K4fEgBujdNfTf5VIxT45dAGfTRkY9fTT8ahcU4bhpjDs8mJ19NhrTQ4lcw6AW8WwGujAH85NUgoyz1JzlJcD2B4VjLxIuMyBgYksZP8AXWrXBcm2AFFxi75dmMgDrA6ChPjHON 5bCMdAILIpBYSDv01HSonDePsZD3XVQNZOpjpO/wrpjTaWCEpN8h/xHEYLDplUKzrEqIPu/GhTjnFL J8jAJakEIo7REnrqPSijg3GMAbQRjaBIEyBI95Ok1C4s2HuWbnguoKewwgzHUd6SSkmgwcV0B3AcIlgDpR7wrl60FAbUn p1oH4Xyzir/mQ3Sk 0IUT/eJH4UVjgdjDhTicW7BZIthzuYmWGvQelF0t ErhlVa96wUPwq03kESBtpMdyOooR41btrheIqrAsLCZo3g3RE hqg4zz4INnBr4abF5lmj1Op95J91Q XHLYHirEz yw //mmunT6BRnGo8NNfcg6za23wBQoo4ZwrDFbdxOICzeIWQwKlGJUEZhGmpM mvehilNfRzg3w7DtXNQs4 9Fm1iLuEx6XLqAZmIcOqnXxl3Agp5pkGNjRDzbxBLlu0y4XEK9kq1q7h7lpTbLELlQ65lPlEZYOlYdNO28ZcUELccAxIDMAcpldJ6HUdq5npe8n egmw0DifFL6u7LwwlrmbM15rt8MYCXDlUhZMDMe4 FU K5q4iQMqiwAoA8KwqQqTENlmBLbHqe9Vlrm3GrtiH6/ZO p3HU79684pzRicRbW3dcEKxIIUKfMII0gRHSKeNFq10vX9wqJX4ziNy6P2hztM52kvtEZidoA09BWi82Oq4XAu o q2PxUVl5NaRz5/sGB/8A1bH5CkrJKUfmJVWLFAuHFwSpDjvOo/WouKwDpqR5e/b39vyqBwy6ytKmDRng8araOIPfv76M9Mqsd1snHKq6UrdAKv7/AC/KlV9xPhdvxWiI02JG4B26Uq810ZJ2LqtFq5EvYkEls2Y9KhkFj3P9fIUb4rB4C6ZyNbJ zp/lXOF4Dg4MYiPRlmfWdJr14tJXaZxOqmS/oh5fs37936xZS6oVcviLIB88lRsOmpmYo8 kbliwcLeurbsq8IRcYBWXKRoH7EAIFA671R8vWGwrl7N600wJe2Tp3AzAjdvlU/jPEL KtNYu3sOEbKSVQzoQ2k3D1EbVx1Nzrbk8Y8SymtlmZvwzmnHYcgLcN23p5bgmANIDe0PnRXhPpLRhlvWwpPRjA GYEH51GucvWV0OKtAxsYE6T376VX4jgFltDetffWnnRpT6egiqtchK/E HXf8AWYRQNwyquh/vIQatcHxHAwAtwp6Mzf8Au6a1nScrW1Mpign91/5bVJt8MZd8WjD1A0 IiuZ6Km EU7T5mikYe4PLilP JD8IEUM8X jpcS6s KGUMDkVIBA31zHppPqapRhF63rZPcAikcIkz4qj3TU/7dG 5cjLWWVrhxc4N4dtbVu2jJERGwG0AjWhrivBgupwlz1ZQSTJ30P8qrWw6nX6wwPoxr10JEDFOPTO361P 2eD9B469Ig38OQGFu3iY6zaJk mg9PlUW3wXFXhlFu4F 14ZE9hrpVxmudMXcH N64YPAH1pzH9p6Mf6a119Bn/AFGJDHIl6T4ouOPsgqB8fN766blNF8vh20n965cBj1gEmujhPtXs3vLH86b oRMXUB/unSrR0DXL9CT1sWc4jlrBqsfWSxI2tKTr72NKxew GllmO9xh QqJd4PcYEfW4n7KxUM8oId8QWP9oGqLSJe638f4F7VF8yLDi30huwyIzMOgTyqOwnc0HY7H3r58xhfsjb49/jRNa5Wtje6DU zwa2uzKKstNizdvgJ2mmuANwvDHPSB60fcocDe7guIWbQzXbiWQBIEw5O502mmhgF 2tSMHZFsllu5WiJU08qKUbQ5wKtSt12wPx/J Ps63MJeA7qhYfNZAqmuWiphgVPYgg/I1rljj LT2cUP8UH8xUsczXXGW mFvL2e3/3H4VRVay/VFP4M6VrYGKkV4RWyva4XcH7TA2lPe05X8BEVVYzlXhTewcRb9A6MP ZZ/GmVe/MWh1rKXiZfXlG2O5Ls/wC5xPwuJH4qf5VAucnXOl22fmKfcmN2qj/sC5rTebrebA4Af/i2vwUUJtyle 0nzNGvF0N3D4S0sZrNlEeTpKgAx3qNWL3RZOrqKcliSAPCYQhquUqxXhZHY/GvDw1vQfGuqEopWPOqzUne4OcRb9o3w/IUqc4vhiLzDMP3f kV7XnVJre/iXgu6iox7kMIJHur2xiX 233jSpUmlbuds0rFjYx10HS4/3m/Wpa8Uvja9d3 2360qVdtk2QGb/FsQR/r7v/ABG/WmLnFr/8e7/xG/WvKVFRQUsjD8Vv/wAe7/xG/WmzxG8d7tz77frXtKs0g2R4Mbc/iP8AeP614cZc/iP9417SpWCx4cXc 233jTL4y5/Ef7x/WvaVI27DJIb u3P4j/eP60hjbn8R/vH9aVKp3Y1kefXLn8R/vH9aX125/Ef7x/WvKVC7DZHQxlz I/3j tdfXLn8R/vGvaVOmwWR2MZc/iP94119cufxH 8aVKnTYLIcGLufbb7xpxMXc 233jXlKnTYkkh1MS/22 8adXEP9pvmaVKnRNpDq3m 0fmaeW43c/OvaVUROw4rnufnTyMaVKmEaOwxpFjSpURbHmY00zGvaVOhbFFxP/WN8PyFKlSryKv638WehD9K B//2Q==https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 yAI7bCtD4PyXbxOFLOxz53jMAVA0gRuOuxFCnHPo7xFk/s1LDpEsPgwEj/EPjVozT5Gug5 ilP/o2b7V1/wAABRjFDv0e8NuYfBW7d1SryzEHpJ0okqUnkm TiK8iu68igA4ivCK7ilRAN15FdkVzFYxywps09FckUTDU14DTmWultzWuax4rU7n70ltV2bFLdDHBHam2XvUgJSYGhc1iCVpvEOqgsdgJMVNe1VZxhYtNqJIgDuzGAB6kmK0pNRbXNg04KU4xfVoabiKAga6vl/CZ91Q2443mARQ37uZtCJgkxqNfyqixSXFnQqihmzOSBEhJZ3gDXpOaY9aYcOENw3EW2VL IolTL5YGhzNOkR0mYrk/ypvHHGPG3Fz1Fp9PBZ55zjF bNrATjjDMrwQDlBEdDqD7/dUe5xxrYUNcBhyGJAllAHyOukRrAoZsYmywVvrRCeZWDEI4iDmCqxLZgWg9xtU6 LVoKCdC7L7aN/u2csDl6xEmfaHeKrHR6lu0rp/zfy6YElV0yV1az/5bon1zn6F5c4zcDvD VcxgiZkiBMbAT FSjzCQdQIl9ewABX86F8S1sOFOIRDJLTcmAwUhl9kPpm07gd6jYW74ykWXe4RAZWUB/P 9p5YGWNDpmBqUtLqoJtXsvj4/boUjLTTaVk2 isunyfOc/YN7XHVbKCILAnfaOlOYTiS3ZyyPRgQffr09aC7Ru5zkKXCrBSLZBgs8arq /lHTvUzhl90cZ1ZSwGrEwQCdFJ3An8qNN14zUZr4/TBOtQo zc4X8vDnOfJNB7bGlKmsPeGUUq6zzSXXtc0ppQHU1T81NGHb3j9atqoucXix/i/IGsxo8j3KKxhU9cx/E1bmq3ltYwtn 4D89asSawHyeGua6rmiA8pUqVEwjSrw0qxhVya6pVjHFeGunIAJOwqFc4naADZpUzBAJGm5JA0HrRMS85rktXiOGEjUGvLrRWAeHFba1147VTYi95lHQn h86tlGlGxsnXjGk141W2uL2mueHmWenmBJ A2 O9PYnH2bebPdRcoBbMwEA7E66TWsC7HmcnrUDibaJ/5tn/ANRanIQQCDIIBB7g7GonEsOLiFcxB0IKmCCpkEHpBis8qw9KShUjJ8JoHeW8FZu4fCobYOZcQGDEQzZAbZAB9ovt 9T17geGKhHshS54fbY2woZLlxXV5JBjzQSukxQ3xRLyuVN225HS5bsOfxSaqsJxq9bgixZAkN z8W3qJhoR8sjoY0rq7Tdt5/Hfx/YPsINYa af7J/cML/BLS4dwwzv9XsqrtH7MnEvaJUCIGmaDJ6TXWC5cwlvH2LSnNcVrytadkbO1pGa3cOX2AzD2G z8xy3zC6rGS4i5PDPh4kEBM2aIuW2jzGZmRO9LifNAd7d25dxSukMpW1YksABnzK4zNECSOlOtSspyavfo/DyTA9Nw0k Oq/doI JYj6zca1iGm3aSxcusCAVulEtNbzgNkOcnyqplhBjcQv/AArYDlVLXTbvFbkuFy21vi1BXJ5iVKmQw9oaVVHnvPdZ7a3c7LDa2LYeIksq2mltB5iZHSKqOJ843mBDYcEZs8Xb19wW180ZgJ3oR1SirRvby/mwXpU33mr/AJ4XDi5y6mYZM9jK2NJCMVe4Ld8LbQMZOiEEaHT3zVDeuraSwttiy LiQGIAkA2oOhIHwJoOxHNmIzSEw6E6yLFsn35nDN8ZqbwvieJxTLmc3WSYBKgCd4AAA1ipVK7qR2/f8ZSFKFK8r9Gsea87fY1fC8WthFDXFBjUE0qyTH4cG43iWznnzQwiesaV5U7ENp9GkV5FOkVyRXPcaw1Q3zu8WlHqfyooIoR59OlsejfmKzeBorJfcIWLFodraflUsmuMNbhEHZVH4V2RRFPJryqnjHMmGwxy3rgVvsgEkTtMbVPweKS6guW2DKwkEUTD9eUjXlYAqVeE0ymLtk5Q6k9gwn5VjD1Ko17H2lJDXEBABILAaHaubvELSozm4uVdzmGlYw9iT5GgkaHUb/D1oA4lxe0bRW4twvclSudhlydfaPfprvpV7j aEGDOIXykyqgg 0P63rH L49nuZ5M9 pPes3YKjc1XkridtptWyWKAFiZ26KJ7a9O1X3Gcfas22uXHCgAncSY2AHU1k3K/NrYVhmJdTOZYEnTTWoOL4qmIxJuXiMjZj5iTA6AR1joKNxtmQlx3PdoXM9tHZfWBvEiPeKtLf0h2HsvIKNkIWTJLR2FZ1jMXaFz9l 0tyIz6HeTB6VF4xesFiLKsB3beD0PQ6zrRuNsRJbjbpcNy0xQkjUaHQROp3NPjEJiMzX7kMdSzlySANAD39KGQGmBPupzxTtOuszO/aaW4ziHnJvMF23iApvZ7bZVZWDHygQpXs2wop5i4m9ku1sKW8RRDbEEk66jqB8qzXguJuBXIe4jAwBbAbVjDSdxIFFPM7FsPcInTwjqZPxPXWKfoSaycYbib3Xe8LeCW4Qqk3FUKcjlvKC0s 0trICipmB4tdtXCDY4ZsIC GqrEtuWhSR0MdI7UDIouvCmPKSwOwI3271xjma6wFsSAPLChQAO/wAZpVcr0D88XurA8LhRLSJm3p5Jljm/5tszAe62 rhcPZa3h8FcjQeIyGWM55uSfU6Dt00rH/AuzGWCBPTb fuoy5d4 2GsFWWVMzEbsIn4bxRj5iSXgGHAbLLcCleGlixJQFJXoFSD0nt0E1Xc88JJtBTbwaEtIcMlvMdsohsxUiAVOmgM6UPcP5wY3MzJbJRYD5DKqDGw71J4nw7CYlGxFq4ZQHNbBXQ7mA52Jjamw BLtPJzxDmDEWbYd7PC3VoAyIrOCVy6DOTAGhPwNUacXd8QmLa0qAZFFuyuRTlWAANQJ3NVGO0OsGRpGkdx dX3J KVL48S2wy ygIgsR5RHX/OguSkn3S4THYFhmuWWznVsqiJO8a15VuWsNLPgbwYkkxcga nSlVckLmt0jXk0prkKkLHcTtWjDtHwJ391CvNOKt3nt G6uIA0Pdq65xf9qR2Cis1xChXdVuMGUmIBAkxqT7p1p1C6CjewulUXOHG0wuHdiwDlSEEwSdpHXSZrOeHczYu0CBeLeZcqzm8h7zt0Fc87Y 7i8Pbe5lVreuWCD5oB UCg4tG2gHj IPdYu7s7n2mJ1Nb9yHrgMP5if2Y3iR6GNor53vR2179qMeRhilYCxeK5ipIPssdYAB07sM44N0Ipi5eAYL1ifhVRxPmLwAA4liVHbUnWe0CgHmDnG4buZGVkgDyyI30mZ PrWuT2mo48BrbAsFBBBJMb vSsc4rw5fHJtB1IMyGBJgfukaa96KeW ZLFzDm1cYKRqoJaNT9r3gHFrc8d1tIWlvKBvJ zFFNBSyVl 4VzSTmG8nXfbXepnLvEbYeLqSkGQDBbsCZ3mru19H2JuDNdZLIOsHzt8QNJ NSLf0dWhveut7lQfnNRdelB5aOiNCUlhE7nThzIQU8Tw4llOyGBEAHt1OutZ9iXmf6/wC9abjuHG7ZSzcu3ytsRJIluxbuRQpxHkwmTbuqT0DqVPzEg/hQVenJ4ZlpqkeUDRGoneuwsiI1PXSI61IxmBvWvI6FI16axpmDDQimL1xjkkAZQBIG8ncnrV0I0eYfCAmM0RPvkbU1isQsEBdB1I1P VT3VWuqpgZgsFmCg/HYfGq/HGDHbTfpWYOouH4kI2aPMCCvbQzqDoR6V7x7iQxF0v4dtD0CCPiY0JqINtST6V5aJGogmO34j1rXDY0XlXhL4hAtlLVnKocMjM5JB0zTosmdIrnmm yWXDhSwNpWmDrBB9N 1DHLXFb9l5t3GVjlBE 0v2esfDvRdxjiCp4z4ge1lBGXNDmDHwIOv606dydsgBgb UmNyI66CKnWbzWXnfTrsQd96j4G7bbxJMEuSNDGWew/Ko OdgxGjanUbR6CkY7yT7F4Xrih2bKSQsxAJ29w21qw4/w0WGABLWyJDEEa9V BqgwziCZyx1jYd4osvcxXr1pRcVG8xUEhVkEQDG8 7tWTvyK8A3eQgbDvK9j0JqHb0J1gx8/Q1f8AG8Alom3nOdB5tyGmCII2EVQXLfw6x2rDIs G4lLt1RiFd1VT7G4ygwfd3pYjFWLbo1tCSpnMWMyu2h06CmOWceti8HuAFQGB1YTIjcflXmKe07E24UMfZ10HbWmvgFshnhOfMbkEWUbT2i7SfXelQcmNKjLvGk0qN34ibPI oTQpzVzPcwyJcS2MpYq4cGQRtEdDV3xfjNnDx4lxVZg2UHrlE1i/NPN1/EtDEC2D5VGxjqe51NQWRkg4vc64K84D2SRAzNsUPqOoFVPFsJauYy3atqPDd1ksJIkST3nes/xCZSCrAzDadD6 tEeJxDeCtzZioPl0g6bUbtcDJF1zPyxYwtsXvEJEgaAyf3tJkUJ8x8XS4EyZusyP6mppx I4ibOCRZZQYMmIA8zMegAitC4JybYwoWEFy6N7rAE/4Oij3a96SpWUV3gxhcxZuGX3gixdYdxbb841q 5Ws4vD30fw3UTuynLr3kaVr2I4e3U/jUDFcIIkjf8AlXK9bb3TpjRg/eKa8ttrd62UHjJBJOzBhJYakbEnSsx41dzOzLoJiIitPxmHZPamO5H9dKp8Zwq1fUqUjWcyaEHvOx6b9qeGtg RuxySunczy1fykTqN961rkTDeFh7mOv2ykqqW5BnIpOZ9dRmMCeyz1oFvclYlnCraLW51fRfL13O8fCtsxnE8OFCZgFEDY7AQNPwp6tSLjhkI05buAdw/NuFYEtIgnqGG09DPyFTMFxbDOY8VQexkf9W9VWI5b4fe0R7ck9SJ AMEfCKhH6OckPZxDqQZ0MnTYjaK5VRg8nU3DjKDU2bb7FWnqCKrcdwYHWAPjQjc5Rx9pDcS6rH7OoaD1mpmBwnFAuv4vqfvDahOhB5saL2/pmM8WwIyMjiU7dR6jt/lWWYmUZlJkgkaddYmOlalxpMVZteJf1Vio9oSpOwOg/nWYN5SS480mT69T ddWm3KNpEtQ07NDFppOtSAPLEA02hnUV0WOorpZzDFwwYpWG83v/nRTy/9H Lx1vxrfhLaLEAu5E5dDChSfyoiw/0P4nZsRYHXQXT/AO0UGzMzW9bIGaYjY9dKMOZUzYQMZbN4RPc6bn1ojb6Hbh9rGJ8LL/8AyFXnEfo78WwLP1iI8PzeEx9gRtm6mjLApiPhACR21/WmUbqfhWrn6ICB/tn/8AA/L26hYj6JSCW uDb/7e5/JqFxrmdogHuPy VTzxu4gFsZQoynRRupka7xVzzDyVcwto3PFt3ApGy3FI6bMsfjQiR8TRNZMk8Rxedy8e1qde9MLMa/16VwT0ikFPUyZ/r3Vg2PXIpFiPZ/7UjXJHzrGLSzZZ1D/stR 88H4id6VUdy4ZMnWlRuCwfc2cyfWntuFKFUynWZM7jtQ67E77yac4XdXx7eYgLmEztHrRPcx2CKOQlvOUYCG2aNwO9BRNYFZ09aJuLnLhh/dUflQtasu/sqzQNcoJj1MUT8xqfCCgEnygAUr5CXP0c8STC2Lt17ZzXGAVhElQAMvcDNPy9KKrHOOGuNlLFG7Af5QKHxweweH4Y31uWGS2FeQZLCZYgA7mSOoGlCWIa2ucW7gK6QHmT7tBFcc8ydzsp0ozjdGyYfiNplDLdBHff8RUouDsw6a6VgicTtjQKqmB5l30M66/nT1riQMAF5GxzP8AOA0TWdPxQez DNnxdy2ZEr7pHxpzhvD0dpKLCsco7kdSKxtMLcvSy5UGgLMwB98kyT76KeWsRi2t5Ld4sqswDHfXU YCW33PepqnGOWCVNrCZp2MsqZGgMelUOJwKdHU9NCKcHBw9oJdM3GALat2GgMjT0oT4pwi7ZuhvGYqzRqNV06Rv7qSdNSd2gUsYUi1xvDAQSELAbkAfz/rWqcK9v2C6DSJmNfSqHHcw4pNDnIVoGh6HTTpXeE5zvggXULDs4Pb j8K3Z8YOlTksOzLfF8fxtnzDLd0mG3E6 4/EVHT6XxEPYg7TJ3 XvqZhuN4W8vVGJ2MZfU96ouNco2nuq6MCGIDZdYnYkfhT0u69sydSMZZS/Pkc8U5x tjIdm S9J1G9Ux5fDnS6PlP6UZ8P8Ao3WJ8SfSIohw3KNu3AOpO361RVrYimTcaXV/Qyu7yveX2Atzf2WAPyaKpbisjMrAgjodxHpW4XOEWwdFumOotOR8xvUPi3KNrEplbRo8jkEMvvBgx6H1p46iV 8iU6dPmLGvoS4zcuW7uGaAlkKUganOzFsx66/nWn5fU/Ose hu01nHYqxcEOLYDD1RwDHp5vxrYqu TmZyV9/zNcMg9fma7NcmsAYuWx6/M1WY2yY0dh8atXNV2NOlZGMn kXit5F8LPK3MwIIB09OxrNSuo1o6 k9/wBrbH97 VApImqsZCXr2pLHQ16r965vGgMd56bLe79K4Zq4BrGOyopVxPpSrACXENh1jMpHxNQkxGGUgjMSCZ9ZpvjdthAI1B2qrCnt FBXaDYLMDzQLSFLbvbVvagDXuD3EVrfKXCrbIt8jMxAYTHkBGgjox7189LaM7E kb1vvJ2GuWcIxNwsbxB8x9gARkHpqalWn7ONwqO7A9zBfFwZYmqH/QWc WJOw6nqY0ontYBycwEHuf8AOunwIX99SddSYH4V5Npze6x6Ma6prbFgG/LYbosyNIHqP5VU4zlRfsR7q0 3gCN3t6/2WHTuSelNYnB2rSh3zZARnIbNGkzEaDpTr20FdMftEJOzVzKOF8ssuIRgpdQwzCNY6kdJG9aomMdVy27a2wIgmJ9ZA0mu7OLw2UMkBTs0HWepJp3DtaYTnU 40s61aXJOXs/9SBieJ4jNmBSRGyHcdzmM/hUHGcw4kg5rFhjGhGbU s7CKvjg1ILZlgeoqFjbNpRLMCPTXT8qnvqoeLov3QbscRTMXu4UEmNEaQD7mGnzqSOIYG55biva/voIJj7Q0j3mpdrC2bpIR1LCSV6iOsdRTljhNoqc4kSVPvgaR8atTqzbs0apGja6uiEvKuEurmtXB6RqY67HShTmTC3cIM63c4BAUA6hjJBMdNPjVrjuABA1zCO6ONckmG/sz 73oL4pxPEX4DkDKZ03kaanr1rvhFt5OdvpFs0PlDmHiF1QVNq4REhhlJA6SI1qRxfi3EnYZmt4aVI8vmI JmBttrQTwS7j7YBtuAPVa7xdrF3CWe5PuBqMqiTaUkVhpm3dxLlsfj124hJ7EDqT1ifnUjCcycQBCsbV1dNz7tjodaFf9HXwNwT8RSi96A9TNPFyniLTDUpU4ZkrGg8vYgf6ae6Aq JYgwdCYt6mevlPyFaDd41aVXbNn8MEuLYLlQBOoWYMdNz0rDcJi/BdXmdQrZhIyMQGO/aflRXgON30LSylJRYKgaWyXUqbZAjKhWNZEdBB66dN2yedNJu64NKwXEfGXPaXydGuB1J0B0QqD1jWK8xnEPBXNeEJtmXM0aEyVCzGkaTvQVwHjmL8bD2Q7XVAPihrZYuLl68jO11RFvwvCET7Wdu2jl/AZ8ViL95TnW8y2mzEFLShQuWD5RIY9JJNau40Vunx6ghT3OwU4XjVm7bW4jnI05WZWUGCRuwA3HWuMVcDLKkEdwZHzoL4xzDeNu4hyvYK3VVrlpXJuohYIRIGhhsxVto7VUY7mR8MjXntKzA5EJBt IouXEAAHlyqmTYdBqaaEd8VNdRZw2uwN/Sg/wC3t/3X/MUGK/er3jWNu49/F8KAsrCtPr1iqo8LvA/6tvzovkKI2aKWee9PPgLuv7Nt 1cPhrgA8jfI0AjTP0psxTlyy3VT8jTZtkdD8qxhTXtcRSrGJd29LsxJkkn50lv9hReAp/dX7o/Susg6L FExx9HeJwy3rjYlHLBR4bKAch1BbKdzt7qMOauJXbd22bd9xbyqUMKFaYJJERPfrQ7w3h5u3UtgZcxgttA6n5UccyPhPC8K2uZgoUEbADTroTHWuXUSirXZehFuWFcEcZzFiLzGcSInQAKuh201pvA38Q11Vs3HdjIgGZ76DYDvtVVc4FiGJykR08qj8hWr/R9wFMLhVLR410ZnaBMT5VB3AAj4mpOUbd1o6J2prKKRuE4oCbl5gT0XWPf6 6rXh2O8G0bdy2bgJYs/VlOwnqBtRQltW2/r41Hv8KU9NPTvXK1WWUTVWm8SQB4psK5y22fCsdw3st206DapN3lvFqpa29pp9lgP3T7h/OrbinLwYeyD8KpPDv4cEWmIHSZIHu1091TjWtiaOpJTX/nL65JlvlfGMBN1BrqQCZ126RRPY5dsC2ouIGIGrN1PU9t5oAu874/MtpbYZ3IVco6nrvp8Z0o 4fw24qZsRdLuRrvlB7Bf5nWulyildK5zVVUjicrfAD aeU0JBwwCtm3GaQDuZG2v8q5wHAr6oqvcLBZgZQNTqZO7Gepo7FsTAU uldi0o6VGTrPjCAqySs8gf8A6NeI0iqscqoHL5RLEk6GJPYdK0p8MpA6Hr2FNNhAKDhW6vAy1KXCAg8LC6FY9QPzFJuFEdPjRRfUMSBoddemlM2RkEPqO46e/wBKz0rteIy1kuoNJgwsyB8ahcV4fFo3WUAKJJI2G4 Yoh4tirCqX8RSqgswBBOUeg1mhPmziJuXFwvmXKiPcgwMzAPDdwBAir6enJO7BUquasMLwpiM4UBVIkgba76/nU3HB1BfDXWLn7Sq1txtDKQQRHXfXevOFcU8oV2GSZgDf dXGBvvratW1KauDGoA9oe4b 6ozr1FV3Plfli6hFU9q4IfDMYbV5Hv4W2txQ7McLiMqXDnzjxLbGGhyWUBuradKn4TFZ7/AJxq0kmfLO50oexqnDuuaMlxvNptruO3xow4fhsItvMF9xJlteub5U2q1D1Fm8WJqlGjG/Nyi5nw9zW5hnFu5lZRdWAQDBKz0BiJrMbXB8ZiXJVLl0kwXksJH2rh00191bfb4UMVbYIyjWCJMjaDt2qLY5Tx6jJ4lrJJ1BIbKZ9N/wBatpq9anSso38CMo05vvSs0AnLvKeIRCWt23GYkgXAdIA3B022q /0BbuKclu4jAa6mAe0Hf4Grq5w58CGYoFtNAzSDlfbb1AqDicfdZc1pSwyx2B9RUauprbk8p/niUhRg1ZWa8QRx2Ea22XNJ9M2/baopLj7XyqeeJOXJuqJYwSRMdd hq2sHCtnzOy5YAyBiJ1ltAfSuunq7K1RCVtJbMAXN1uv4gVybvcL8hV/iMGQMyutxDoGU9exB2NRmtHqv/KK7IzjJXRxyjKLsynYj7C/dr2rK7bWfYH3aVNgWzKxrrdzTZuHua8zUprDF9ylgLtw3XRScoUA rHYepANEOH5cxJ38NPeSx/kPzqh5a5pOFV08OVYhtDrmGh3O0VreEwxW0M5lz7UbD0HoNq8/UUu/uZ0QryjHagFXh7KYzkx2QAe6W3qx47xC0VXW hUe0oBLekDyx12ir7FYbr1qnxfDiwrhc3F8HRGUJ23FDy3xJ/GAGOzoZ/ZXECXCSIABhT22nrRVhuabAdke4EKtl88rJidCQKEOI8FjpBHf tKhfXriytxRc0IBYAt6DMdx76vDUJ8jT0qlmLua3hcQl1cysrqeqkEH4ioGP4cCDpQxwzhGHYC9hLgt3YGYKQBJ3DW52nv8DUzE8UxdkHxVW8oUljbBVh2hSSCfSarUjCayccYuL7rPOF2EtYvRC1zISIB8onU6CJ/rrUfE83FnMIyhd82npsRMz3FWfKnMdm rK37O8AMyuQCQRrHcAz86f4xbwYjxchJ2GhMegFTjSVOPJVz3T70WyltcyOcxLJEEBQDmnvvB/KuE45db2XykE 0oIPviPwqBxDmfh1ph yMjQEALI6kDTX30QcF5kwGJTKmUTplfLPyk0yu8jSio 4V3 lsczHwjacz7Kq5j/F Nccb4vjrKo10rbzKR5bWcZu7HNofTajO0bVtfIyKvoVAH8qqeJ8cwoDC5dRukAqZjX/KnUWR3pvEcADxbmrEIlqHFtgpzFgCbmaPNtCjfQVzhOe3UBbqB1IgldN95Efl2pzjXEMPdum4wAHQaf0KhcL4haLFFEDodPjV4tLkLjdXsc38FhbiRZLnzDQFQPWSRJMVMbDXHuPcbJJ0BMkwBlWYgGFAG1Q8fhwtxTaUeYS0RE0R4LDXHTzW2 EfyNctac4PHB1Q2ON5AjjlvWV01XXpPxB6Va/RzcXiF5rd4N zUvCsQNwFMj1Jq14lw9hMxljqRTf0Q4IWuIYsAaGypHxuCq0pxr4msolVvSjupvDNGw3LmGX/AHCH 9Lf9RNVXNnLxKeJh4UgeZANCAN1HQgUV0qs6MGttlY4o1pp3uAf0fW7ouMdfDjzE9T0j13o ri3bCiFAHursU6SSshJScndlLzhdQYc57YuKzKpBAIWZIaD2P4mgfinGAqBVAyxG0QPSK1FlBEESD0Ox FZ3zDyjfuXnZFXKTIAMadoiuavp3UknfB00K0YKzRVW8ML2GQpG0tp16/jUPhmIVQQfK6yp/tQTHvmjHH8usmEtm35blpdQNm1kg1ntzEKt0vek6LoB 9Jgx6RUlo5PHQt2lNEi7ZzObjJBJmI0kbGO/rXQf1p1ONYdv3494IqRbvWm2dT8RXbGO1Wsc0pOTu2V165rv2/KlU7FYcZjEdOnoKVNfyFAiK9ryvQasALOV8BYtsL18yEAc7QD 6sblpiiZPpCsMSqkg9CRv7ietBnLvA2xbnxSy28s5yNCREAGRrE61Z3 WFS0zW1V1VspEgzlOpmvOrq0u zqpqEuAlwXNNlp119Z/7VdWMZafYj51low9qQrJkPpK/j1qRbwboSbLZxroWyNPTzAEH3dYrm2ro/r/0rKinwaXjMALikbaUC8Y4a6Meo7H9abwPMeItaNPqLikH3ZhpV1w/iwxiGUYGSNQYkbkHqKSdNrKGpylT54A8yri5bOW4p0P8j3FE3B eRcurYuWWDnbJ5g0DUmYy1W8RtW0OrqI6zUv6PRZuXr5XUqqgGOhJmD8BrTU3La8FNQ6co3Zb4zgHjOXugAHZdzqd/Smxyja7vP8Aeb9aMAijUx tN38ZaT2mA NLKnLly9TmjqJcRBH/AMH2okL Aqvx3J6GYWN4Ox YrQLGMtOPIwPuIpw21cdKn7KfuyyOtXNcmQYjl/EL7GIuL6HzfjvVTf4NjftlvgJ/Ktfx2GQTJGm9D3GsfYtxbZ1AaJPSD0B Iq9B1m7Y gZ1oSXHqZi3Ar7D2mPxpq9ZuYYIzqTm2gdR030o4ucx4QJ4VpLjCYLqh2J1IO5qJx 8HwrvkcW1IKM0AuQQsx6k16GeGc6ld4VgZTjtydLLfE0XcC5gxYAy2U/xXY/JTpQEMRdb2VA95q54ct JzAR6VKtFJdPUvThudgl4zcxeJI8RrdpROisdcwg5j 97qv8A6MOFGzfvO11XDWlWBPlhgSZO80GXMJiiobMPdlIp/hDXvq3E1ugQMKhU4AanpW5zUU0HU01GmbHxDiwtMAQoUkgu1wKFhQxMESRB6f51HwHGWuC6T4YFsTNvNdLLLANlCgg U QZjINYnwDmm2mHGFvKwCm4UuqAxHiCIZSQcogbH4aA0UeGt23cuYa4L7GzdBNosGytZxLsptTmUeI1oCRqYivael24Z522xo3BL9 5mF57JNs5W8EuIYgNDhh5SFI0B/eqRxPHWcMoe7e8JSYBZiQx7QZPyrNnUs9zDpPiXcRcJVHW25dMLaa07MxGi3MzQZkzoatudrjeLh0fzXHwd0JlGbPeL2c2WBqcoJ900nsVuXmCwXcL4y95iPq1xVy5hczWir6x5CrEHvBINTbHErLsUW4hdTDJmGZTMQVmQZoPxPFr9nEXbGFUFFF/KMgM3RkuO0lgWabpkezousg1AvczP4s51dCtlXXwlts8rifEU7sJa2vUxpEayPYt5QNppDjSDWO/SngUtXlyCA6gn3gt tEeD54wmGtWvGYpnVoVWe7GVt2MlhKsp1n3mKofpTvC61i5bMq9kOpiJUmQY32O1KqcovKMlZmf5xSB7Vxl715GtAc6uXWnc/OlUe/wC0dO3X0pVjFhhrL3GCIpZjsAKNOF8r2rKi5iSGMTl/dHv 1 VOC9h8AhVPPcPtN1J/kPQUMcX4276udTsv8z6elddPT9WcsqjnxhB3wPiiYnFJh1gIVcx9pVXaBspMfCifDi17AC5V1ygQJJ7bVhPBOMXMNireIU ZCZkTKsMrCOuhOnpRdxLiLNdLYcmD5ozQAx1MAnQT0ri/qFHvxxg6tPBbXmxpGJ4daug5raN7xQtxHlODNlss65SSQf8A4/5VRWOJ8RGUi3ePZoLKR7lEVeYLnEhYxVhwR1A3 BiK4nFcF4qccxdyHdx92wIvWSwHYAj30/gueMPsVyQNBlgVecP43h7gXI6zoMp/zrvH8Gw9xc3hrM YR36ipuO1YG3pvvoy/mriVi6zusFmECJ Zq3 jXMmFu5DbFxmPtTIEaZupGuwA2q24vynbHmFsAe/ VAnMeF8IZl0XaR36etKpKa9nlHRti47k A1xWHvFobHMCeiAxp6A7VF oF2C3MSMs6kHzHXsdhQbwHh1118VrjqsTbbMSCZI11016daOeG4HDC0put4t0jzedhl 7pFJUiqfW/yDCTcbjFnhrW2K4fEgBujdNfTf5VIxT45dAGfTRkY9fTT8ahcU4bhpjDs8mJ19NhrTQ4lcw6AW8WwGujAH85NUgoyz1JzlJcD2B4VjLxIuMyBgYksZP8AXWrXBcm2AFFxi75dmMgDrA6ChPjHON 5bCMdAILIpBYSDv01HSonDePsZD3XVQNZOpjpO/wrpjTaWCEpN8h/xHEYLDplUKzrEqIPu/GhTjnFL J8jAJakEIo7REnrqPSijg3GMAbQRjaBIEyBI95Ok1C4s2HuWbnguoKewwgzHUd6SSkmgwcV0B3AcIlgDpR7wrl60FAbUn p1oH4Xyzir/mQ3Sk 0IUT/eJH4UVjgdjDhTicW7BZIthzuYmWGvQelF0t ErhlVa96wUPwq03kESBtpMdyOooR41btrheIqrAsLCZo3g3RE hqg4zz4INnBr4abF5lmj1Op95J91Q XHLYHirEz yw //mmunT6BRnGo8NNfcg6za23wBQoo4ZwrDFbdxOICzeIWQwKlGJUEZhGmpM mvehilNfRzg3w7DtXNQs4 9Fm1iLuEx6XLqAZmIcOqnXxl3Agp5pkGNjRDzbxBLlu0y4XEK9kq1q7h7lpTbLELlQ65lPlEZYOlYdNO28ZcUELccAxIDMAcpldJ6HUdq5npe8n egmw0DifFL6u7LwwlrmbM15rt8MYCXDlUhZMDMe4 FU K5q4iQMqiwAoA8KwqQqTENlmBLbHqe9Vlrm3GrtiH6/ZO p3HU79684pzRicRbW3dcEKxIIUKfMII0gRHSKeNFq10vX9wqJX4ziNy6P2hztM52kvtEZidoA09BWi82Oq4XAu o q2PxUVl5NaRz5/sGB/8A1bH5CkrJKUfmJVWLFAuHFwSpDjvOo/WouKwDpqR5e/b39vyqBwy6ytKmDRng8araOIPfv76M9Mqsd1snHKq6UrdAKv7/AC/KlV9xPhdvxWiI02JG4B26Uq810ZJ2LqtFq5EvYkEls2Y9KhkFj3P9fIUb4rB4C6ZyNbJ zp/lXOF4Dg4MYiPRlmfWdJr14tJXaZxOqmS/oh5fs37936xZS6oVcviLIB88lRsOmpmYo8 kbliwcLeurbsq8IRcYBWXKRoH7EAIFA671R8vWGwrl7N600wJe2Tp3AzAjdvlU/jPEL KtNYu3sOEbKSVQzoQ2k3D1EbVx1Nzrbk8Y8SymtlmZvwzmnHYcgLcN23p5bgmANIDe0PnRXhPpLRhlvWwpPRjA GYEH51GucvWV0OKtAxsYE6T376VX4jgFltDetffWnnRpT6egiqtchK/E HXf8AWYRQNwyquh/vIQatcHxHAwAtwp6Mzf8Au6a1nScrW1Mpign91/5bVJt8MZd8WjD1A0 IiuZ6Km EU7T5mikYe4PLilP JD8IEUM8X jpcS6s KGUMDkVIBA31zHppPqapRhF63rZPcAikcIkz4qj3TU/7dG 5cjLWWVrhxc4N4dtbVu2jJERGwG0AjWhrivBgupwlz1ZQSTJ30P8qrWw6nX6wwPoxr10JEDFOPTO361P 2eD9B469Ig38OQGFu3iY6zaJk mg9PlUW3wXFXhlFu4F 14ZE9hrpVxmudMXcH N64YPAH1pzH9p6Mf6a119Bn/AFGJDHIl6T4ouOPsgqB8fN766blNF8vh20n965cBj1gEmujhPtXs3vLH86b oRMXUB/unSrR0DXL9CT1sWc4jlrBqsfWSxI2tKTr72NKxew GllmO9xh QqJd4PcYEfW4n7KxUM8oId8QWP9oGqLSJe638f4F7VF8yLDi30huwyIzMOgTyqOwnc0HY7H3r58xhfsjb49/jRNa5Wtje6DU zwa2uzKKstNizdvgJ2mmuANwvDHPSB60fcocDe7guIWbQzXbiWQBIEw5O502mmhgF 2tSMHZFsllu5WiJU08qKUbQ5wKtSt12wPx/J Ps63MJeA7qhYfNZAqmuWiphgVPYgg/I1rljj LT2cUP8UH8xUsczXXGW mFvL2e3/3H4VRVay/VFP4M6VrYGKkV4RWyva4XcH7TA2lPe05X8BEVVYzlXhTewcRb9A6MP ZZ/GmVe/MWh1rKXiZfXlG2O5Ls/wC5xPwuJH4qf5VAucnXOl22fmKfcmN2qj/sC5rTebrebA4Af/i2vwUUJtyle 0nzNGvF0N3D4S0sZrNlEeTpKgAx3qNWL3RZOrqKcliSAPCYQhquUqxXhZHY/GvDw1vQfGuqEopWPOqzUne4OcRb9o3w/IUqc4vhiLzDMP3f kV7XnVJre/iXgu6iox7kMIJHur2xiX 233jSpUmlbuds0rFjYx10HS4/3m/Wpa8Uvja9d3 2360qVdtk2QGb/FsQR/r7v/ABG/WmLnFr/8e7/xG/WvKVFRQUsjD8Vv/wAe7/xG/WmzxG8d7tz77frXtKs0g2R4Mbc/iP8AeP614cZc/iP9417SpWCx4cXc 233jTL4y5/Ef7x/WvaVI27DJIb u3P4j/eP60hjbn8R/vH9aVKp3Y1kefXLn8R/vH9aX125/Ef7x/WvKVC7DZHQxlz I/3j tdfXLn8R/vGvaVOmwWR2MZc/iP94119cufxH 8aVKnTYLIcGLufbb7xpxMXc 233jXlKnTYkkh1MS/22 8adXEP9pvmaVKnRNpDq3m 0fmaeW43c/OvaVUROw4rnufnTyMaVKmEaOwxpFjSpURbHmY00zGvaVOhbFFxP/WN8PyFKlSryKv638WehD9K B//2Q==


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 20, 2017)

Yeah, I lived in Columbus when I had my White Castle-loving dog.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2017)

I remember Howard Johnson's very well. When I was young and we went on vacation my Mom and Dad would always stop at a Howard Johnson. I hated it. I wasn't a good eater back then and I remember thinking how can this be enjoyable? I especially remember peas rolling around on my plate, a very unusual shade of dark green, the size of marbles, and as tough as shoe leather. The only way to get rid of them was to swallow them whole.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 20, 2017)

I've heard of a few of them.  Have only been to couple---Howard Johnson's and many A&W rootbeer stands as a kid.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2017)

I always ordered the clam roll at Howard Johnson's.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2017)

Yum, Bea and HoJo's had great ice-cream!

I remember quite a few of these places!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 20, 2017)

Geez, I remember HoJo's as a kid. We used to take vacations to Florida and always stay at HoKo's.  My sister's would always get their Salt Water Taffy bit I never ate it.....rather have chocolate!


----------



## Manatee (Nov 20, 2017)

Chi-chis had fried ice cream which is really delicious.  I have had it in Mexico and in Mexican restaurants in Arizona.

Victoria Station was a steakhouse chain in Florida that featured a railroad theme.


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2017)

I had my first margarita at Chi-Chi's back in the 1980's.  My sister picked me up at work for lunch and suggested that we go there as they were opening that day.  When we got there, the waiter said that their liquor license didn't go into effect until Friday and they were giving away drinks.  He brought us two giant margaritas.  WOW, THIS IS GOOD!  DOESN'T TASTE LIKE ALCOHOL AT ALL!  LET'S HAVE SOME MORE!  And we did.  And I wasn't walking in a straight line when I got back to work.  I had to put my head down on my desk and take a nap.  Luckily, my boss thought it was funny (we were the only two employees of the non-profit, so nobody else to care...)

I was really sorry when Chi-Chi's folded as they had great margaritas.


----------

